# Pearly Whites



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Built this rod for a repeat customer that really likes the acrylic grips that I make. This makes his 6th rod using them. Batson XMB 874.5 blank, custom turned acrylic split grips in pearl white and home made decal in the split grip section..


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Wow. Beautiful Lance!!!!


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

That is really nice Lance!

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job Lance!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful, esp the thread work in the split section. Pics of the guides? did you do an underwrap?


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Lance that is stunning across the board!..Very nice work!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A beautifil build...


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Great job


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

For a minute there I thought you were talking about Goags teeth. Nice work. Man, those are some hefty slop rods. They could pull a bass out of anywhere.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

ellisredfish said:


> For a minute there I thought you were talking about Goags teeth. Nice work. Man, those are some hefty slop rods. They could pull a bass out of anywhere.


This is his second 874.5. They easily handle reds in the 15 to 20 pound range.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job Lance, love the pearl grips
.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, wow, did I say wow. That's not a custom rod, it's a piece of jewelry!!!
Super job, Lance!!! :brew: I was talking with a guy who is pretty advanced in rodbuilding and he told me, the only limits in rodbuilding is your imagination!!! :dance:


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a fantastic job Lance!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep, that would make one good jetty rod.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet,Good job Lance, that is freaking cool.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Pretty slick and Great job Lance!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That is an awesome build Lance. Very clean and classy!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow thats amazing!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!! Beautiful Lance!


----------

